# Johnny Bucket Volunteers



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I see Johnny Bucket is looking for John Deere, Sabre or Scotts 
Tractor Volunteers if anyone is interested.
Jody
Johnny Bucket 

John Deere Model: G100

Sabre Models: 1842GV, 1842HV, 1848GV, 1848HV, 1948GV, 1948HV 2048HV, 2148HV, 2254HV, 2354HV and 2554HV

Scotts Models: S2048, S2348, S2554 and GT2554


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

id gladly be a guinea pig when they come out with one for the prestige.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

simple john I belive the Johnny Bucket made for the 1990's version landlord will fit on your Prestige


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they make one for my JOHNDEERE l would like one but it is to pricey to me if it would be a little less l would get one


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
I posted this awhile back under the deere heading when they were looking for G100 owners. I guess they spread it out to similar models? What's with the G100 (besides price) doesn't anyone have one? Deere must have built them where are they?
Bob


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Once upon a time, on a site far far away, I was reading the opinions
of people (who do not own a Johhny Bucket) regarding the usefulness 
and durability of a Johnny Bucket. That site is FULL of people who 
are EXPERT in products they do not own.

Anyway I like ebay and I got to thinking. If the JB didn’t live up to it’s
owners expectations or its manufacturers representations then SOME of
the people who bought one would be trying to sell theirs and recover 
some of the money they laid out for it. So I have been checking.

Not one, not even one lowly solitary single JB for sale. In another post
Bigl rightly stated the only true test is “Time Tested Use” not hype or
EXPERT OPINION.

I don’t own a JB, but the fact that anyone who does has decided to keep
theirs says a lot to me about how satisfied they are with their JB’s.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't own one but everyone on his site seems to like them. Kent T owns one and he posts here and on GW and he likes his. From what i can see for what its made for should work great. I know to me it beats a shovel and a wheelbarrow any day. 
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe someday the JB will be available at a dealer near you.Then maybe they might even be available on e-bay.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Maybe someday the JB will be available at a dealer near you.Then maybe they might even be available on e-bay. *


or to CANADA


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
I did see one for sale and only one in all the time I've been looking. It was a fellow bolens club member who had just gotten a large frame with a FEL and was selling his tube frame and attachments. One of the attachments was a JBJr. He wanted $450 + S&H and it was only the basic setup no power dump and the older two rope system. I replied to him that it was almost the same price as a new one so why would anyone want his? He offered it to me at $400 but it was black so I didn't take it. He claimed he liked it and it worked well but didn't have room for two tractors so he was keeping the large frame.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

$400 for a Black one !!!!!!! :dazed: Was he nuts ????? :dazed:

Now if it was RED that would be a different story. :smiles:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You know it!!


----------

